# Ifc 3404.3.6.3



## cda (Jun 7, 2012)

Saw this question on another site. It is also in the 2003

Dealing with sales in group M

IFC 3404.3.6.3..."combustible commodities shall not be stored above flam and comb liquids".

If that's the case, just about every big box retailer is out of compliance with motor/cooking oil stored in racks with commodities above


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2012)

That would depend on the closed cup flash point of those individual products

None would qualify as a flammable liquid. Not sure about the cooking oil as a combustible liquid

  COMBUSTIBLE LIQUID. A liquid having a closed cup flash point at or above 100°F (38°C). Combustible liquids shall be subdivided as follows:

Class II. Liquids having a closed cup flash point at or above 100°F (38°C) and below 140°F (60°C).

Class IIIA. Liquids having a closed cup flash point at or above 140°F (60°C) and below 200°F (93°C).

Class IIIB. Liquids having closed cup flash points at or above 200°F (93°C).

The category of combustible liquids does not include compressed gases or cryogenic fluids .

FLAMMABLE LIQUID. A liquid having a closed cup flash point below 100°F (38°C). Flammable liquids are further categorized into a group known as Class I liquids. The Class I category is subdivided as follows:

Class IA. Liquids having a flash point below 73°F (23°C) and having a boiling point below 100°F (38°C).

Class IB. Liquids having a flash point below 73°F (23°C) and having a boiling point at or above 100°F (38°C).

Class IC. Liquids having a flash point at or above 73°F (23°C) and below 100°F (38°C).

The category of flammable liquids does not include compressed gases or cryogenic fluids .

FLASH POINT. The minimum temperature in degrees Fahrenheit at which a liquid will give off sufficient vapors to form an ignitable mixture with air near the surface or in the container, but will not sustain combustion. The flash point of a liquid shall be determined by appropriate test procedure and apparatus as specified in ASTM D 56, ASTM D 93 or ASTM D 3278.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

Motor oil and cooking oil would be Class III-B.


----------



## cda (Jun 7, 2012)

I think those were just a couple of examples

Look at a lot of stores and there are different flammable or combustible liquids stored with combustible commodities


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2012)

Does it only apply when you do not meet the requirements of Table 3404.3.6.3(1)?

And is it applicable only to items 1 thru 3?

I am a little confused as it seems to be a stand alone code section but is not codified as one.

3404.3.6.3 Fire protection and storage arrangements.

Fire protection and container storage arrangements shall be in accordance with Table 3404.3.6.3(1) or the following:

1. Storage on shelves shall not exceed 6 feet (1829 mm) in height, and shelving shall be metal.

2. Storage on pallets or in piles greater than 4 feet 6 inches (1372 mm) in height, or where the ceiling exceeds 18 feet (5486 mm) in height, shall be protected in accordance with Table 3404.3.6.3(4), and the storage heights and arrangements shall be limited to those specified in Table 3404.3.6.3(2).

3. Storage on racks greater than 4 feet 6 inches (1372 mm) in height, or where the ceiling exceeds 18 feet (5486 mm) in height shall be protected in accordance with Tables 3404.3.6.3(5), 3404.3.6.3(6), and 3404.3.6.3(7) as appropriate, and the storage heights and arrangements shall be limited to those specified in Table 3404.3.6.3(3).

Combustible commodities shall not be stored above flammable and combustible liquids .


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

I can see that if the liquids are stored low, the fire can extend up the combustible.  However, if the liquids are stored high, a leak will soak the combustibles below.  Which is a worse condition?


----------



## cda (Jun 7, 2012)

""""""with Table 3404.3.6.3(1) or the following:""""

good eye!!!!!

I think I would agree that the comment does not apply if you follow the table


----------

